# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Astro, home robot, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

amazon.com/astro

amazon.com/astroprivacy

Amazon Astro on Wikipedia

Kenneth Kiraly - Vice President and Distinguished Engineer, Amazon Consumer Robotics

----------


## Airicist

The science behind Astro | Amazon Astro

Sep 28, 2021




> We overcame hard science problems in artificial intelligence, computer vision, and SLAM to make Astro a reality. Learn more about these inventions from some of Amazon's top engineers and product leaders. You'll also hear from leading academics we worked with regarding how Astro is advancing the home robotics category.


"Astro’s Intelligent Motion brings state-of-the-art navigation to the home"
“Body language” and an awareness of social norms help Amazon’s new household robot integrate gracefully into the home.

by Jong Jin Park, Arnie Sen
September 28, 2021

"The science behind visual ID"
A new opt-in feature for Echo Show and Astro provides more-personalized content and experiences for customers who choose to enroll.

by the Amazon visual ID teams
September 28, 2021

"Meet Astro, a home robot unlike any other"

by Charlie Tritschler, Vice President of Products at Amazon
September 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Amazon Astro – Household Robot for Home Monitoring, with Alexa

Sep 28, 2021




> Keep home closer with Astro, the household robot for home monitoring, with Alexa.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Astro could be the robot we've been waiting for"
Inspired by science fiction, cute as a button, capable and smart, Amazon's $1,000 home robot Astro is here to help.

by Katie Collins 
September 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Astro: Two prices, sale date, privacy, more to know about the Alexa robot"
Amazon's new Alexa-based robot for your home raises a heap of questions about how the Astro works, and finer points on access and privacy. Here's what we know right now.

by Shelby Brown 
September 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist

ASTRO REVEALED! Amazon's first new personal robot helper

Sep 28, 2021




> At Amazon's fall event, the company just revealed its very own household robot, Astro. The new bot roams your home, performing a host of household routines and will cost $999.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon unveils $1,000 robot for the home

Sep 28, 2021




> Amazon unveils a range of new products for the home. Among them is a $1,000 robot called "Astro." 
> Emily Chang talks to Dave Limp, Amazon senior vice president of devices and services.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Astro: Amazon's $1,000 security robot is a cute surveillance machine

Sep 29, 2021




> Alexa might be everywhere in your home, but with Astro it can now follow you from room to room (and patrol your home 24 hours a day).

----------


## Airicist

Do you trust an Amazon robot? | Engadget Podcast Live

Streamed live Sept 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon told us all about Astro"
Amazon's VP of devices discusses privacy, accessories and what comes next for this thousand-dollar rolling companion.

by Scott Stein 
September 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon’s Astro Is a Robot Without a Cause"
It’s the company’s first foray into mobile robots for the home, and likely not its last.

by Lauren Goode
September 28, 2021

Article "Say hello to Astro, Alexa on wheels"
Amazon’s long-awaited home robot is here

by Dan Seifert
September 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon insiders are divided over the company's new $1,000 home robot with some already calling it a failure and a toy for rich people"

by Eugene Kim
September 29, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon's Astro is the ultimate test of whether we really need home robots"
Can Amazon succeed where others have failed?

by Katie Collins 
October 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Amazon’s Astro and the quest for competent robot help

Oct 12, 2021




> Robots are here and thanks to Astro, they’re invading your home. We take a look at the pros and cons of Astro as well as the past, present and future of helper bots.
> 
> Others of note include Mayfield Robotics Kuri, Aeolus, Samsung Bot Handy and more.
> 
> 
> 0:00 Intro
> 0:20 How We Got Here
> 1:01 Astro Wasn't First
> 1:27 Kuri
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Amazon Astro: unboxing and first impressions

Apr 11, 2022




> We unbox Amazon's Astro and give it a tour of the smart home. Can it live up to the hype? Is it an exciting leap forward or a surveillance nightmare? Here's what we thought after the setup process and a day of testing. 
> 
> 0:00 Intro
> 0:18 Unboxing
> 4:04 Setup
> 5:18 Mapping the floor
> 7:00 Playing with Astro
> 11:04 Day 1 Impressions

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon Astro Review: Expensive Toy or Alexa on Wheels?"

by David Priest 
April 17, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Amazon Astro Review: A $1,000 Robot Searching for Meaning

Apr 27, 2022




> Amazon's $1,000 robot assistant is available by invite only. It's ambitious, experimental and exciting. But it's also still searching for a purpose -- and working out some serious kinks.
> 
> 0:00 Intro
> 0:43 The Basics
> 2:01 Setup
> 3:11 Security
> 4:32 Burglary Test
> 6:45 Hide & Seek Test
> 9:57 Obstacle Course Test
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon's Astro Raises Questions About Privacy in the Home"

by Laura Hautala
April 27, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon Astro Roundup: Here's Every Command for the Newest Home Robot"
We rounded up everything Amazon's home robot can do, from delivering beers to beatboxing.

by David Priest, Macy Meyer
April 28, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon Astro's Newest Tricks Don't Include Letting You Buy One"
The home robot was unveiled a year ago and just got upgraded, but purchasing one is still by invitation only.

by Laura Hautala and Ry Crist
September 28, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Dr. Ken Washington | Building Amazon Astro: the first multi-purpose home robot | TransformX 2022

Oct 24, 2022




> Over the past couple of years, the consumer robotic market has seen rapid adoption due to the pandemic and dropping prices, and the market is expected to grow at a CAGR of almost 31% through 2027. Last year, Amazon announced Astro, a new household robot for home monitoring that combined AI, computer vision, sensor technology, and voice and edge computing.
> 
> Astro brought new advances to the consumer robotic market around human-robot interaction and multimodal AI. In this fireside chat, Dr. Ken Washington, VP of Software Engineering for Consumer Robotics, will discuss scaling robotics at Amazon and new features in Astro that are novel in the areas of computer vision, perception training, and mapping. Dr. Washington will be joined by Vijay Karunamurthy, Head of Engineering at Scale AI, to discuss the future of robotics at Amazon and the new AI technologies evolving with consumer robotics.
> 
> Before joining Amazon, Dr. Washington was CTO at Ford Motor Company, where his portfolio included propulsion systems, sustainable and advanced materials, additive manufacturing, next-gen vehicle architectures, controls, and automated systems. Dr. Washington also served as Lockheed Martin Corporation’s first chief privacy officer and as CIO for Sandia National Laboratories. In addition to his election to the NAE in 2020, he received the 2012 Black Engineer of the Year Award in Research Leadership.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Leaked email from Amazon executive shows the Astro home robot will survive a massive cull of jobs and projects across the company"

by Eugene Kim 
November 22, 2022

----------

